# No close, minimize or maximize



## funnnyfarm (Oct 26, 2015)

My OP is El Capitan v 10.11.1 on a iMac. Ever sence I updated to 6.1 the close, minimize and maximize bottons in the upper left corner are not there. The only way to close Lightroom is: File/Quit Lightroom. How do I get the close, minimize and maximize bottons back. Thanks funnnyfarm


----------



## RogerB (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm not using a Mac, but I suspect you've inadvertently engaged one of the Full Screen modes.  Trying pressing Shift-F once or twice and see if that restores it (it works that way on Windows).


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2015)

funnnyfarm said:


> My OP is El Capitan v 10.11.1 on a iMac. Ever sence I updated to 6.1 the close, minimize and maximize bottons in the upper left corner are not there. The only way to close Lightroom is: File/Quit Lightroom. How do I get the close, minimize and maximize bottons back. Thanks funnnyfarm


Welcome to the forum.  You need to update to 6.2.1 and make sure you are running the recent OS X update 10.11.1
With El Capitan (OS X 10.11.x) Apple introduced a new feature to automatically hide the menu bar. (A fullscreen mode). This plays havoc with LR's Fullscreen mode.  With OS X 10.11.0, showing the menu bar would hide the bar containing the controls if the App window were resized into the area formerly occupied by the menubar. OS X 10.11.1 now shows the hidden menubar AND the bar containing the window controls. 

Here is the way it works with 6.2.1 and OS X 10.11.1.  Expand the LR main Window to full screen by clicking {Cntl}{F} or clicking on the green button. The control bar disappears AND the OS goes into Hide Menubar no matter what the check boxes in a OS X preferences are set to.   Move the mouse to the top of the screen and both the menubar and the control button bar drop down. The Control button bar appears blank (no buttons) This is an OS X bug.  Move your moms over the area of the Control button bar where the buttons should be.  A Mouse over will reveal the buttons. 

It is important to note that clicking the red button *may* not exit LR. It may only close the window


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 26, 2015)

You don't have to update. Lightroom 6.1 runs fine on El Capitan, including the minimize and maximize buttons. You have probably switched to 'Full Screen' mode with or without menubar by mistake. Press *Cmd-Option(Alt)-F* to return to normal screen mode. And don't use 'Automatically hide menus' in El Capitan, just to make sure.


----------



## funnnyfarm (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks guys the bar is back. funnnyfarm


----------



## donrisi (Jul 22, 2017)

I had the same problem.  Shift - F fixed it. Thanks!!


----------

